# Map Network Drive Won't Connect At Startup



## thesilfieszone (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am running server 2003, and about 6 client machines. I am running Windows XP SP2 on all machines. I have a folder on my network drive that is shared and all users have access to. I go to the client machine and map a network drive to that folder and it works. Until i restart the computer, the clients will not remember to connect to that shared folder. 

Am i missing something? Is there something more i need to do on the server side of it? Is there another way?

do you need more information from me? if so what?


----------



## thesilfieszone (Aug 5, 2009)

When each user log's on there is a existing log on script that is a .bat file. I went to Users > Properties > and in the profile tab it showed the name of the log on .bat file.

I searched for that on my server machine found and edited it to include a new drive.

I'm pretty happy i figured it out for myself!


----------

